# pinky almost cut off 1 handing ms 201 65' up



## bigbluram (Jul 4, 2015)

Was left handing huge willow oak and tossing butts away from root flare, easier on my ground guys and protects root flare at this was a prune job. One of the limbs hung my right hand w those nasty lil stickers all over willow oaks n pulled my hand down into still idling saw. Cut all tendons and ligaments in pinky, almost 30 tithes in er then off to specialist next day to get scheduled for reconstructive surgery the following week  haven't climes since may 28 and have another 3 weeks at least, I hate the ground but everybody please b careful, we have the most dangerous job ever so don't take things for granted. Am I gonna do things different hell no,just a risk of the trade...


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2015)

I cut the tendons right in half on four fingers on my left hand in the mid 70s with a nose heavy XL2. I finished the damn tree the next day with one hand .


----------



## rwoods (Jul 4, 2015)

bigbluram, hope you heal well. Ron


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 4, 2015)

Damn that sucks. Heal up good big blu.


----------



## bigbluram (Jul 4, 2015)

I can do everything but climb hand over hand on rope already n haven't even been to 1st physical therapy appt yet. Hopefully it will bend again one day. B4 I get bashed for 1 handing a saw let me just say 99precent or climbers do it everyday, just is fact of life of production climbing. Mine was a freak accident n could have happened to anybody, just a risk of the job... real bummer was it was in my tree so no workers comp or nething


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jul 5, 2015)

No bashing from me. I've had my share of injuries. Some from being dumb...[emoji19] others just pure accidents. 
I cut through my tendon on my left thumb with a battery circular saw. I didn't do the PT.[emoji19] I wish I had. It still doesn't bend the way it should.


----------



## bikemike (Jul 5, 2015)

My ring finger worked better before surgery . Looks like a third knuckle now. Thats as straight as it gets unless i bend it straight. Thought about super gluing a rubber band on my finger


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 5, 2015)

Top handles were designed to be run one handed. It's not the safest way but that's what they were designed to do. Anyone who says otherwise has not spent a lot of time in a tree. Granted, you might still have your pinky if you weren't one handing but I don't know a single guy that hasn't.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 5, 2015)

Jed1124 said:


> Top handles were designed to be run one handed. It's not the safest way but that's what they were designed to do. Anyone who says otherwise has not spent a lot of time in a tree. Granted, you might still have your pinky if you weren't one handing but I don't know a single guy that hasn't.


Cut and chuck baby!!


----------



## bigbluram (Jul 5, 2015)

I still have pinky but don't know how much it's gonna bend ! It does move on its own n the surgery was only 4 weeks ago. If I don't cut n chuck I damage root flare or take all day roping and cost the company money. Plus I'm a groundie half the time n I really appreciate all the butts facing the chipper so I try n do the same for my crew when I'm in charge. Sad to say but time is $ and customers won't pay what we deserve in this trade !!


----------



## bigbluram (Jul 6, 2015)

My family and parents want me to go into a safer trade but once u get sawdust in ur blood it's there for life. Besides what kind od adrenaline rush do office workers get every day ? I bet not hanging from a headache ball w 160' of stick up ! And that's a fact lol ! Or knowing if they don't let the rope run proprely they may kill the climber, the danger and rush is what draws those of us who do this dumb **** lol !


----------



## Hoowasat (Jul 6, 2015)

Hope you heal well and fast, neighbor.


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 7, 2015)

bigbluram said:


> My family and parents want me to go into a safer trade but once u get sawdust in ur blood it's there for life. Besides what kind od adrenaline rush do office workers get every day ? I bet not hanging from a headache ball w 160' of stick up ! And that's a fact lol ! Or knowing if they don't let the rope run proprely they may kill the climber, the danger and rush is what draws those of us who do this dumb **** lol !


PHC my man. Get close to 40 and chunken a spare and taken a ride ain't so much fun any more.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jul 17, 2015)

Im sorry to hear about this. Good to hear your recovering quickly, and still have the pinky. May all your tie in points be secure and let the dust rain like snow.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 18, 2015)

Jed1124 said:


> Top handles were designed to be run one handed. It's not the safest way but that's what they were designed to do.


 This is absolutely and utterly incorrect. That is not at ALL what they were designed for, and anyone thinking otherwise doesn't know **** all about chainsaws.

Not saying that I don't one hand a 200 from time to time.. Who doesn't. But being under the impression that's what they're "designed" for.. Is just an accident waiting to happen. If that was the case.. They wouldn't have a front handle. They're designed for climbers getting into tight spots. Please.. For the love of God stop perpetuating that myth.


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't second the suggestions more regarding taking the PT seriously. 
That darn pinky is the bookend to that grip. I ran the backside of my right pinky through a carbide cutter ( not my proudest moment) From the first knuckle to middle of my hand. 
Best wishes!!! Heal up


----------



## treesmith (Feb 17, 2016)

I read that though most of us think the finger we could get by without is the pinky, our hands would actually retain more function if we lost a forefinger instead. Physio is a must
Hope you fix up quick bro


----------



## SteepJobs (Oct 11, 2016)

treesmith said:


> I read that though most of us think the finger we could get by without is the pinky, our hands would actually retain more function if we lost a forefinger instead.
> Hope you fix up quick bro



Absolutely correct... and if you (ahem) should cut your index... make sure you do PT! My therapist told me straight away that it is the finger that you most easily "forget about" because you can quickly adjust to life without it.


----------

